# Bridging Visa B - still no response



## jp1988 (May 10, 2016)

Hi guys,

On March 28th my wife and I fly back to Thailand to visit her family with our baby boy.
On January 31st we applied for BVB and still haven't gotten any response.

I'm a little confused about it because on the departments website it says if you have not heard anything in 7 working days for a BVB to contact them. But a few weeks ago when i called the guy said to me that it will sit in the system and they wont look at it until like 2-3 weeks before we fly out. And he said to call back if it gets to 2 days before we go and haven;t heard anything.

1. Absolutely no chance i am waiting until 2 days before flying out
2. Does anyone know if they refuse these much? I would say the department would get quite a lot of backlash to refuse people to fly back to their country to see family.
3. I am thinking over and over whether i should call again tomorrow to ask again or wait another week or so and then call?

Thanks

Jarrod


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I regularly apply for BVB's for clients, usually about 2 weeks before proposed departure date. Normally they are processed within 1 or 2 days.The travel facility of the BVB starts on the day of visa grant, not the date of departure. Therefore there is no point applying too long in advance. Hassling Department staff will get you nowhere.


----------



## jp1988 (May 10, 2016)

CCMS said:


> I regularly apply for BVB's for clients, usually about 2 weeks before proposed departure date. Normally they are processed within 1 or 2 days.The travel facility of the BVB starts on the day of visa grant, not the date of departure. Therefore there is no point applying too long in advance. Hassling Department staff will get you nowhere.


So pretty much in other words you're saying wait longer until closer to departure date because there's still plenty of time


----------



## jp1988 (May 10, 2016)

Called immigration today. Explained we applied nearly 6 weeks ago, we have 2 weeks left until departure and are unsure whether we should be excited for the holiday or not. Lady i spoke to contacted processing centre. 2 minutes after i got off the phone the BVB grant came through


----------



## amandaid (Aug 7, 2018)

*Same!!*

Hi,

Do you have any updates on this situation? I'm currently in the same state of confusion. 

I'm planning to go back to Indonesia while I wait for my Graduate visa to process and explained my purpose of travel in the BVB application form along with the evidence of travel itineraries. I submitted the application on Saturday 4/8/2018 and still have not received any response. Two of my other friends with the same case applied on Sunday 5/8/2018 and received immediate response and granted the BVB the next day.

I called the helpline twice only to be told to wait until next week, which only leaves me a few days before my departure.

Any insight would be appreciated! Cheers


----------



## jezhowell (Jun 21, 2017)

jp1988 said:


> Called immigration today. Explained we applied nearly 6 weeks ago, we have 2 weeks left until departure and are unsure whether we should be excited for the holiday or not. Lady i spoke to contacted processing centre. 2 minutes after i got off the phone the BVB grant came through


When you say you called immigration, what number did you call? Just the regular 131881?

We are in the same situation, but only have less than 48hrs before our scheduled flight with no grant!

I have called immigration multiple times and have been told that they cannot contact the processing centre.

We are FREAKING OUT!!!

Anyone out there got any helpful advice?


----------



## Caragh87 (Feb 20, 2017)

jezhowell said:


> When you say you called immigration, what number did you call? Just the regular 131881?
> 
> We are in the same situation, but only have less than 48hrs before our scheduled flight with no grant!
> 
> ...


Can I ask what happened in your situation?

I have now stupidly left it 13 days before my husbands departure date.. I am freaking out.. last time the Visa was granted within 5 working hours. I attached his itinerary and details that it was his son's birthday.
I feel like i'm going to vomit.


----------



## RubyRose (Mar 6, 2018)

Caragh87 said:


> I feel like i'm going to vomit.


I know what you mean. I have been having migraines lately because of the stress of not knowing what to do and having to consider the time frames, plane tickets, etc. I hope it is all sorted out for you soon.

Does anyone know how much time a BVB is for? Some people say up to 3 months, some have said 6 months?

If I state my dates of travel on the application and it gets approved for those dates...is it ok to travel within different dates (inside the initial parameters) once I make my final flight arrangements?

Example:
state on the application the dates of 1 Nov 2018 to 1 Feb 2019
but actually travel : 6 Nov 2018 to 25 Jan 2019


----------



## Caragh87 (Feb 20, 2017)

RubyRose said:


> I know what you mean. I have been having migraines lately because of the stress of not knowing what to do and having to consider the time frames, plane tickets, etc. I hope it is all sorted out for you soon.
> 
> Does anyone know how much time a BVB is for? Some people say up to 3 months, some have said 6 months?
> 
> ...


I applied in January on the 6th around 11am and was approved on the 9th at 11am. So that was only one business day... At that time I attached his outgoing and return ticket.

From then he got a 6 month BVB effective from the date that it was granted.
That expired and he went back to his BVA.

When I applied today I did exactly the same thing, but I didn't realise you needed 2 weeks minimum.. I don't know how this is possible if there is a family emergency or something how would he leave the country and then legally come back.

I know that my dad's wife left it until 3 days before, and she was able to go into immigration and get it sorted on the spot.. she got her BVB and then her next stage of the visa was granted so now she no longer needs one.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

RubyRose said:


> I know what you mean. I have been having migraines lately because of the stress of not knowing what to do and having to consider the time frames, plane tickets, etc. I hope it is all sorted out for you soon.
> 
> Does anyone know how much time a BVB is for? Some people say up to 3 months, some have said 6 months?
> 
> ...


The BVB will have a travel period. You can travel as often or as little as you like within it. Or not travel at all. Just make sure you get back to Australia before the travel period (like must not arrive after date or whatever) ends.


----------



## RubyRose (Mar 6, 2018)

Caragh87 said:


> When I applied today I did exactly the same thing, but I didn't realise you needed 2 weeks minimum.. I don't know how this is possible if there is a family emergency or something how would he leave the country and then legally come back.


That is honestly my worst fear, as I have a sick grandmother and father back in the US and I feel like at any moment I will "get the call" and not be able to be home in time.



Caragh87 said:


> I know that my dad's wife left it until 3 days before, and she was able to go into immigration and get it sorted on the spot.. she got her BVB and then her next stage of the visa was granted so now she no longer needs one.


That would be amazing. I am only on the first stage of my application after 8 months of waiting, so I doubt I could ever be so lucky. :/


----------



## RubyRose (Mar 6, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> The BVB will have a travel period. You can travel as often or as little as you like within it. Or not travel at all. Just make sure you get back to Australia before the travel period (like must not arrive after date or whatever) ends.


Thanks for that, Skybluebrewer.

So I am best to go ahead and apply for the BVB now if I want to travel first of November? I just don't want to lose too much of the allowable time away. But at the same time, don't want to be stressing at the last minute because it hasn't been approved.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

That's a personal decision really but I believe they say do it at least two weeks prior. You're about 3 weeks away now.


----------



## trinuri (Nov 13, 2018)

amandaid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have any updates on this situation? I'm currently in the same state of confusion.
> 
> ...


Hi Amanda, 
I just wondering how was your bridging visa going ? how long should you wait until it's granted ? Thanks


----------



## trinuri (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I'm on bridging visa A now for Partner Visa Application 820/801. I am going to visit family in Indonesia with my husband on 30 November 2018 for 7 weeks. My questions are :
- Do you think that " Visiting Family " is a good reason for this Bridging visa B ?
- I posted my application on Friday 9/11 and it's delivered on Monday 12/11. Do you think that my application lodging is too tight to my departure? How long is the normal processing time for this visa ?

Thank you


----------



## RubyRose (Mar 6, 2018)

trinuri said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm on bridging visa A now for Partner Visa Application 820/801. I am going to visit family in Indonesia with my husband on 30 November 2018 for 7 weeks. My questions are :
> - Do you think that " Visiting Family " is a good reason for this Bridging visa B ?
> - I posted my application on Friday 9/11 and it's delivered on Monday 12/11. Do you think that my application lodging is too tight to my departure? How long is the normal processing time for this visa ?
> ...


Hi, yes, visiting family is a fine reason for requesting the BVB. With the long processing times for the 820/801 (and all other visas I assume), it only realistic that people would want to visit with family before said visas are approved...seeing as how some can take 2 years.

I just recently applied for a BVB and I listed family as the reason to return home. It is the holidays, after all.

I was able to apply online, were you not?

I was given notice that the BVB had been granted about 1.5 days after I applied online. And they actually gave me longer than I asked for. They seem to be pretty generous and considerate.

I hope it all works out well for you!


----------

